# VISA Processing times Updated



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi Guys,

DIBP has updated its visa processing times. Following are the changes :-

VISA CLASS 
189 75%: 8 mnths 90%:11mnths
190 75%: 9 mnths 90%:13mnths
489 75%: 8 mnths 90%:14mnths

Source : Global visa and citizenship processing times

Processing times almost increased by 4 months. 
I know, this is a bad news for applicants but this is new reality we have to accept.


----------



## Kulwinder84 (Feb 21, 2017)

karanbansal91 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




More longer time now then?☹


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Kulwinder84 said:


> More longer time now then?☹
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes,
Almost increased by 4 months


----------



## Kulwinder84 (Feb 21, 2017)

Correct 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulwinder84 (Feb 21, 2017)

Why there is a big gap like 8 months to 14 months.? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Kulwinder84 said:


> Why there is a big gap like 8 months to 14 months.?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably for verification and for high risk countries.


----------



## Kulwinder84 (Feb 21, 2017)

karanbansal91 said:


> Probably for verification and for high risk countries.




Okay 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

It's most definitely caused by the establishment of the new ministry which did include under it many of the current agencies but also establish new one for anit-terrorism which would contribute in providing security checks for applicants from high-risk countries.

I don't think such processing times would affect everyone but it's definitely an indication of how serious the federal government are about national security (which is always a good thing for everyone good)

Regards,,,


----------



## dzzz (Oct 17, 2016)

Bad news.:mad2:
I suppose 8-11 month should be added to the visa lodge date, but some say last CO contact counts as the starting point for these timeline. Who knows the truth?


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

dzzz said:


> Bad news.:mad2:
> I suppose 8-11 month should be added to the visa lodge date, but some say last CO contact counts as the starting point for these timeline. Who knows the truth?


This timeline starts once u have submitted all the required documents.


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

wow 8 months? 

Lot of things change in 8 months......oh well....from ACS to getting the visa grant looks like a minimum of 1 yr now.....


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

american_desi said:


> wow 8 months?
> 
> Lot of things change in 8 months......oh well....from ACS to getting the visa grant looks like a minimum of 1 yr now.....


In a year one might even leave his/her desire to settle at Ozee Land. Current timings are more than a year including assessment and waiting for invitations etc.


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

karanbansal91 said:


> In a year one might even leave his/her desire to settle at Ozee Land. Current timings are more than a year including assessment and waiting for invitations etc.


yea bro.....agreed....including PTE/IELTS & Assessment....this looks like a long 1-2yr journey now....


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

karanbansal91 said:


> In a year one might even leave his/her desire to settle at Ozee Land. Current timings are more than a year including assessment and waiting for invitations etc.




One year is a lot of time! So many things change, one cannot be expected to pause his life story for a year. 

I can list probably a thousand things here, job change, kids school plans, etc. I guess they would receive a lot of change in circumstance notification from aspirants. Many people are reluctant to switch jobs fearing a job verification is waiting to happen. Besides, what about PCC & Medicals? IED is another factor! It gives so less time to react provided they waive off IED..

The above views are not to discourage anyone reading this. However, be warned of the new realities!


----------



## Shailz (Aug 3, 2016)

shets said:


> One year is a lot of time! So many things change, one cannot be expected to pause his life story for a year.
> 
> I can list probably a thousand things here, job change, kids school plans, etc. I guess they would receive a lot of change in circumstance notification from aspirants. Many people are reluctant to switch jobs fearing a job verification is waiting to happen. Besides, what about PCC & Medicals? IED is another factor! It gives so less time to react provided they waive off IED..
> 
> The above views are not to discourage anyone reading this. However, be warned of the new realities!


In fact all these things would increase their task to great extent.


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

Shailz said:


> In fact all these things would increase their task to great extent.


DIBP would start giving relaxations in PCC and medicals in case of expiry during visa processing due to huge increase in duration.


----------



## Kulwinder84 (Feb 21, 2017)

If i want to change a job nowadays, will it impact my visa process if I have already lodge my visa in April? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdilshad (Jun 28, 2016)

karanbansal91 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> DIBP has updated its visa processing times. Following are the changes :-
> 
> ...


Once upon a time 489 timeframe used to be the shortest one , now it's the longest one . it's not even a PR visa , we can only hope for the best.


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

sdilshad said:


> Once upon a time 489 timeframe used to be the shortest one , now it's the longest one . it's not even a PR visa , we can only hope for the best.


As per DIBP website 489 visa is still given highest priority, but don't know why its processing time is higher than others.


----------



## nir (Aug 21, 2013)

Wonder what's going to happen for a person who lodges the application with a job offer.
Ex: Nt QLD and Tas need a job offer to get a 190 invite.

Are they going to prioritize those applications? because I don't think employers going to wait 8 months.


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

nir said:


> Wonder what's going to happen for a person who lodges the application with a job offer.
> Ex: Nt QLD and Tas need a job offer to get a 190 invite.
> 
> Are they going to prioritize those applications? because I don't think employers going to wait 8 months.


Nobody actually knows what is happening in Australia Immigration system. Now its more confusing than movie "Triangle".


----------



## sdilshad (Jun 28, 2016)

american_desi said:


> yea bro.....agreed....including PTE/IELTS & Assessment....this looks like a long 1-2yr journey now....


I'm in this journey for 3 years now , I completed my assesment 2 years back , gave ielts several times .111 days now after lodgment.its extremely stressful to see such changes at this moment of time


----------



## sobhan (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi, dibp has noticed for visa 489:
skilled regional: 75%: 6 mnths & 90%: 9 mnths

state/territory nominated visa: 75%: 8 mnths & 90%:14mnths

I have lodged for visa 489 qld (no family), please told me i am related to skilled regional time or state/territory nominated time, thank you

Source


----------



## sdilshad (Jun 28, 2016)

sobhan said:


> Hi, dibp has noticed for visa 489:
> skilled regional: 75%: 6 mnths & 90%: 9 mnths
> 
> state/territory nominated visa: 75%: 8 mnths & 90%:14mnths
> ...


did you take state sponsorship?


----------



## karanbansal91 (Oct 10, 2016)

sobhan said:


> Hi, dibp has noticed for visa 489:
> skilled regional: 75%: 6 mnths & 90%: 9 mnths
> 
> state/territory nominated visa: 75%: 8 mnths & 90%:14mnths
> ...


This group : skilled regional: 75%: 8 mnths & 90%:14mnths


----------



## sobhan (Jul 2, 2017)

Yes sadilshad, i have state sponsorship by qld


----------



## sdilshad (Jun 28, 2016)

sobhan said:


> Yes sadilshad, i have state sponsorship by qld[/QUOT
> 
> As karan mentioned above you are in the longest waiting period group just like me


----------



## shets (May 18, 2016)

nir said:


> Wonder what's going to happen for a person who lodges the application with a job offer.
> Ex: Nt QLD and Tas need a job offer to get a 190 invite.
> 
> Are they going to prioritize those applications? because I don't think employers going to wait 8 months.




Absolutely! Employers can wait..business cannot! 

They need to sort out their internal concerns and they should target visa grants with less waiting period. DIBP should realise only a certain section of people make it through the invite stage after a lot of hard work. An early visa grant can make the life of would be immigrant easy with respect to his relocation plans..


----------



## lyjuma (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi
its been 3 months now for waiting 190 visa grant. Meantime i got a job offer from a firm where i looking for my state sponsorship. Is it make any changes in my processing time. Do i need to inform my case officer about it . Please give an advise.
Thanks


----------

